# Log Cabin Offset Smokers



## rober49 (Jul 12, 2016)

anyone have a Log Cabin Offset Smoker out of Oklahoma? Or any knowledge of them. it's 1/4" steel & looks similar to a Horizon.


----------



## joe black (Jul 12, 2016)

Sorry, never heard of it.  I would really like to see a pic of one.


----------



## rober49 (Jul 13, 2016)

the only thing I've found so far is a 4 year old thread on barbeque brethren & that was someone else asking about them. no real info. apparrently they're no longer in business.

the owner e mailed me some photos but I'm having a problem posting them


----------

